# Missing Cooper



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

I can feel both the pain and love in every word you have written. What a beautiful boy. I am so sorry that you and your family have lost sweet Cooper. You know that you are going to love them when they come into your family but its quite a shock how quickly and deeply they entrench themselves in our hearts. I hope that you and your family find a little peace over the coming days. My thoughts are with you x


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

This post almost had me in tears. I am so sorry for you and your family's loss. Cooper was a handsome boy. He is in such a better place now and out of his misery. What a hard decision to make, but ultimately it was for the best and I am sure he thanks you for that. Hugs to you and your family!


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Aww nuts. Got something in my eyes. ? We've been down this road before and it always hurts. Praying for God's peace and comfort for you and your family. 

Matthew 5:4 Blessed are those who mourn,For they shall be comforted.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

What a lovely boy,and your poem,i am so sorry for your loss,it is very hard to lose them, he lived with being loved,a real part of your family,thank you for loving him so much,not every dog,has all that love you gave him.


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. I recently lost momma dog, 13 yr bassett, and I know your pain. My two goldens ease the pain, and I know she had the best life possible and lived like a queen. I'm sure your boy knew you loved him. You're in my prayers.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Letting them go is so incredibly hard as are the days and weeks that follow. Thank you for sharing photos of your beautiful Cooper. The photos of your family in the yard with him are especially touching.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

He was beautiful and I am sure he is terribly missed.
But he was a big a part of your family's history and those wonderful memories will always be with you. He is a part of who you are, he is a part of your home. 
My boy left 3 months ago, my house feels different, in some ways it is empty. But I believe that as long as we think about them and remember them, a part of them stays alive inside of us.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

A beautiful story of a handsome boy who was deeply loved.


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

I know the empty feeling inside is very hard to take. As much as we love them, we really never get over it but we find a way to live with it. Very sorry for your loss and may time heal so that someday you will give another a chance at having a great home and life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cooper*

Cooper was a very beautiful boy-what wonderful pictures. I am so very sorry for your loss!
My Smooch and Snobear will take care of him.
Please private msg. me the day and date he went to the Bridge, and I will add him to the Rainbow Bridge List.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss, your post made me cry. Beautiful photos, what a gorgeous boy x


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Today is 9 weeks without Cooper. I've finally gotten used to walking in the house and him not being there. My husband had a dream the other night. Cooper came running up all excited and began speaking. He said "Daddy I'm doing great! I will see you in about 10 years." I was excited to hear he had a Cooper dream but the 10 year thing kind of freaked me out...we'll go with dog years. ;-) 

Here are some videos of our sweet boy through the years. 

Cooper and his cat sister, Bella, playing (ignore my snorting...I got so tickled)
https://youtu.be/yefLJbar0aM

Cooper swimming 
https://youtu.be/8hJCZPuDeJI

Cooper getting in "trouble" for eating his brother's candy
https://youtu.be/YDPsTYCZZSM

Cooper never wanted anyone to stop petting him
https://youtu.be/wj2dlWdAX9o

Cat?! Where?
https://youtu.be/XULMNN5U7B8

Waiting on his brothers to get home from school. We did this every afternoon. It's lonely now. 
https://youtu.be/HbjaDOLwdvQ


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cooper*



AngelCoopersMom said:


> Today is 9 weeks without Cooper. I've finally gotten used to walking in the house and him not being there. My husband had a dream the other night. Cooper came running up all excited and began speaking. He said "Daddy I'm doing great! I will see you in about 10 years." I was excited to hear he had a Cooper dream but the 10 year thing kind of freaked me out...we'll go with dog years. ;-)
> 
> Here are some videos of our sweet boy through the years.
> 
> ...


So glad you have all of these videos of Cooper!
Love your pool!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice your boy came to his daddy in a dream to tell you all that he is doing great. Don't worry about 10 years reference, his spirit might be coming back in another dog you get 10 years from now in the future.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful videos, what precious memories you have of your beautiful Cooper. 
My favorites are of him playing with Bella and when he ate your kids Easter Candy-too cute.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Loving all the videos of Cooper. What a super dog he was. I agree with Buddy's mom forever. There is a really good book called The Art of Racing in the Rain by Garth Stein which is all about the reincarnation of dogs. Great read.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> My first dog ever. My husband and I got married March 13th and got Cooper April 18th. Talk about a quick dose of reality and growing up! We loved every minute.
> 
> View attachment 579138
> 
> ...


What a wonderful son. I know how hard it is and I am thinking of you. Cara was my everything for 12 years and passed from the same thing. After some months..I just got Skye....it is amazing what a puppy can do to heal the hole in your heart...not replace...heal. 

Skye - Gotcha Day 11/13/15
Cara-Mia - 7/3-7/15 My Forever Heart Golden


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

I love the candy video! That is hilarious. So hard to be mad at that sweet "innocent" face


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

We used to have a Chocolate Shop. Every year people came back to buy more eggs for their children as the dogs had eaten them. They seemed to think we would replace for free too!!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm not sure how I missed your first post, but I have to say that the poem was beautiful, and I enjoyed the videos that you posted today.


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

Tears are streaming down my face. What a beautiful boy and what seemed to be a just as beautiful soul. Sadly, most of us know the heart-wrenching pain you are and will be going through. My heart aches for you and your family.


----------

